# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Frutos rojos

## perdiguera

Frutos rojos

Unos frutos en el castillo de Cervelló:

Frutos rojos que no sé cuales son.









Esta última parece un hinojo pero no lo es. Tampoco sé qué es

----------


## aberroncho

A esos frutos rojos le llamamos por aquí "majoletos" aunque al ponerlo en google, parece que su nombre científico es Crataegus monogyna. Yo he visto a gente comérselos aunque yo los he probado y no me gustan.
Con respecto a la otra foto si no es hinojo es muy parecido y también lo suelo ver mucho por aquí.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cuáles de los tres? porque hay tres distintos.
De todas formas gracias por la aclaración.

----------


## frfmfrfm

La primera y la tercera son la misma, escaramujo de Rosa canina o rosal silvestre.
La segunda es un majuelo o Crataegus monogyna como dice aberroncho.
La cuarta foto no podría decir lo que es, yo llevo observando una parecida hace aproximadamente un año.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por las aclaraciones, frfmfrfm.
Un saludo.

----------


## aberroncho

Como dice frfmfrfm lo que yo conozco como majoletos son los frutos de la 2ª foto, los otros son parecidos pero no tengo ni idea de su nombre.

----------

